# Öffenlicher Bereich > Musik, Film und Literatur >  Alexander Thai

## Daniel Sun

Hat schon einer mal was von Alexander Thai & The Bangkok Tigers gehört???


_(PA) Wenn man Alexander gegenüber steht, fühlt man sich unweigerlich etwas an Ozzy Osbourne erinnert. Die beiden sind in einem ähnlichem Alter, aktiv in der Musikbranche zu Gange und - jeder auf seine Art – durchaus erfolgreich. Bei Alexander beschränkt sich der Erfolg zur Zeit noch in erster Linie auf seine Zweitheimat Thailand – und zwar mit Songs in der dortigen Landessprache!. Mit „Like a hurricane“ soll das sich jedoch ändern. Alexander peilt schnurgerade den internationalen Markt an.
[img_r:2wowpgmi]http://www.presseanzeiger.de/pa_bilder/271526-1.jpg[/img_r:2wowpgmi]
Wie wird man als Deutscher ein angesagter Sänger in Thailand? Nun, wie so oft half auch hier der Kamerad Zufall etwas nach. Vor einigen Jahren hielt sich Alexander auf einem Open Air Konzert in Thailand auf. Er stand am Bühnenaufgang und schaute einer befreundeten Band zu, die einen sehr populären thailändischen Sänger begleitete. Wegen der Hitze liefen einige Ventilatoren und plötzlich wehte einer von ihnen das Textblatt des Sängers davon. Dieser rannte dem Zettel nach, konnte ihn aber nicht erwischen. Alexander stürmte auf Zeichen der Band die Bühne, sang das Lied zu Ende und das Publikum tobte. Er präsentierte noch drei weitere Songs an diesem Abend und der Sänger, für den er im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes „eingesprungen“ war, zeigte sich sehr dankbar für die spontane Rettung der Show. Kurz darauf brachte der besagte Sänger Alexander mit wichtigen Leuten der thailändischen Musikbranche zusammen und das war der Start für die dortige Karriere. Fast wäre das Ganze aber noch geplatzt, denn kurz vor der ersten Produktion erlitt Alexander in Deutschland einen Herzinfarkt und musste eine Operation über sich ergehen lassen. Alles verlief jedoch sehr gut und mit etwas Verzögerung erschien 6 Monate später sein erstes Album in Thailand. Drei Songs daraus stürmten sogar die dortigen Top 10. Die nächsten beiden Alben hatten ähnlichen Erfolg, was doch sehr bemerkenswert ist, denn Thai ist nicht Alexanders Muttersprache. Nun möchte er aber über die Grenzen von Thailand hinaus bekannt werden und was läge da näher, als es mit einem internationalen englischen Titel zu versuchen. „Like a hurricane“ ist der erste Schritt in diese Richtung. Es werden hoffentlich noch weitere folgen._ 

Sachen gibts.....

----------

Ich dachte erst es sei Guildo   ::  

Will dies ja nicht madig schreiben, aberLleute, die sich Thai nennen ( als Farang ) ..naja

----------


## Robert

Solange da nicht der Micha dahinter steht...   ::

----------

